# New Props in our Display



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

These were completed some time ago, but thought I'd post the completed product up and running in my yard.
















And we updated our Leer


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking good..


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome as always! Love the peek a boo skellie!:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice mania


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice Jeff Looks great!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Always good stuff from you guys!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

very nice mania


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Peek a boo skellie is great.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great night shots1


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job! I have got to break down and just do some props that move!


----------

